# Repairing cast aluminum patio futniture



## JB22NJ (Oct 9, 2008)

So that’s my dilemma, I need to get a repair done to a broken arm on a cast aluminum patio chair. The arm was completely broken off, but it's in one piece. The set was fairly expensive when it was bought new about 10 years ago; it has a brown anodized finish, if that makes a difference. 

I’m assuming the thing can be repaired in the first place. So, can the broken arm be welded back on, or must it be repaired some other way? If it can be welded, does anyone out there know of any company in *central* *New Jersey* that will do the job? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Any local weld shop can fix it for you. I'd start calling first before you take it. Ask them if they are experts in Aluminum welding. A lot of people can get it to stick together but it takes experience to do it right.

FYI, cast aluminum is probably the weakest furniture you can buy for any price. It does not have very good sheer strength.


----------

